# Red Isopods?



## Scarecrow (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey all, does anyone know where I can purchase red isopods? I recently discovered that there was some native to the UK known as Rosy Isopods or Androniscus dentiger. There is apparently a population close to where I live but I'm not having much luck finding any (possibly due to it being winter). Is there any other red isopods within the hobby being sold? I have never seen red isopods before and I really want some.


If you're wondering how a red isopod would look... feast your eyes!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow that is pretty. The closest to that in terms of color that I have seen here in the states are the Spanish Oranges. Any other information you come across regarding peoples experience with them would be appreciated.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

I culture these the same way as 'dwarf purple' and dwarf white tropical isopods. They definately don't reproduce as fast as dwarf purples but I like to offer my geckos a decent variety of livefood.
Original specimens the cultures were started from were collected from underneath loose bark on fallen logs. Some individuals are much redder than others.


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 28, 2017)

Louis said:


> I culture these the same way as 'dwarf purple' and dwarf white tropical isopods. They definately don't reproduce as fast as dwarf purples but I like to offer my geckos a decent variety of livefood.
> Original specimens the cultures were started from were collected from underneath loose bark on fallen logs. Some individuals are much redder than others.


Interesting stuff! Where roughly did you collect yours from? Also do you have any images of your cultures?


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

I collected mine in central scotland from mixed woodland, I don't have any pictures of my cultures but I just keep them in plastic tubs with chopped twigs, leaves and lichen as the suibstrate and feed them aquarian brand fish flakes. 
I've not looked for them anywhere else in the UK but I wouldn't fancy your chances in any big cities, isopods seem to be a LOT more scarce in the UK these days. 
Be cautious with wild collected isopods too, when I first began culturing these I had to throw many away because they were carrying Irridovirus which could potentially be passed on to my geckos.


----------

